
Multitasking May Hurt Your Performance, But It Makes You Feel Better - joeyespo
http://researchnews.osu.edu/archive/multitask.htm
======
enraged_camel
This is anecdotal, but multitasking _decreases_ my satisfaction. For example,
if I spend an hour in front of my computer browsing around while trying to
read a book, and find that at the end of that hour I have only read 20 pages,
I get pretty annoyed with myself.

~~~
joeyespo
In retrospect I feel the same way. It's only during the multitasking do I get
any sort of feel-good feeling.

I think you point out something important though: you can feel very
accomplished without actually accomplishing much. I think this parallels the
feeling you get finishing off a ton of chores. It may not be the best use of
your time.

